# How do you remake the Lovely Chair?



## Mr. Cat

In the stretch goals it says, "craft the lovely pink remake of a lovely chair." This is like the only goal I haven't completed aside from linking a Nintendo account and it's really bothering me that I don't know how to do it. How do you do this???


----------



## Coach

I got the request from Agnes, but I've also heard you get it from Bitty. It consumes one regular lovely chair as well as some other materials iirc.


----------

